# Please show me your table saw carts



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I threw together a base/cart for my Craftsman table saw a few yrs ago out of scrap wood I had around. I've been thinking of making/upgrading to a nicer cart.

I would really appreciate seeing the table saw carts you have made.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I made a cabinet for my contractors saw. You can see it in my projects page.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30040


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

This worked really well for me.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Todd,

I think you looked at my cabinet a while back, and commented on it, but I'll show it to you again…..by comparing a few, you can get a better idea of what your after…...more pics are in my blog….


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's mine. I like having space below the saw top to lay down the fence when I have to take it off. Also, I've hung a simple sled on the right side. Having a cabinet is a great boon to keeping everything in place for that workstation.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't have a picture but imagine a mobile base linked with standard 2×4s, lol.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your great carts. Great ideas to pull from.

I also love it that all the carts house a classic contractor saw and all but one are a Craftsman saw just like mine


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

CR1 a cart adds stability, dampens vibration, and adds mobility and storage. Most of us cart users have older style contractor saws, so it's a nice upgrade for us.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They look like a great improvement over the store bought stand that came with mine.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

cr1,

I don't see what you're struggling with….proof's in the puddin'....Just look at the pics above..'nuff said…


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Holy thread resurrection, I remember wishing this got more responses back in the day. Maybe if I revive it someone will post their table saw cart.


----------

